# UFC 78: VALIDATION Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 78: VALIDATION*
Date: 11/17/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Prudential Center (Newark, New Jersey)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Rashad Evans vs. Michael Bisping
Karo Parisyan vs. Ryo Chonan
Spencer Fisher vs. Frankie Edgar
Houston Alexander vs. Thiago Silva
Joe Doerksen vs. Ed Herman

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Thiago Alves vs. Chris Lytle
Akihiro Gono vs. Tamdan McCrory
Marcus Aurelio vs. Luke Caudillo
Joe Lauzon vs. Jason Reinhardt


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

i dont like this card so far, better fights better be added!


----------



## lokalmotive (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm feeling the same way. I don't know if I'm going to be paying for this one.


----------



## All-Star (Feb 27, 2007)

Why do you say that? Karo always puts up a good performance and Fisher vs. Edgar has awesome potential (possibly FOTN).

We get to see the debut of Chonan (I don't care too much personally, but some people do) and the return of Terrell.

P.S. They really need to come up with better names for the events.


----------



## The Fetus (Jul 3, 2007)

Tito Ortiz-Rashad Evans II is rumored for this card and according to Dana White Andre Arlovski is fighting on this card. So it is shaping up.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Tito and Rashad will be added to this, and will probably main event it.

Name wise it isn't a good card but we get Karo, Fisher, Edgar, Herman, and Lauzon. Dudes that always bring it, so the fights should be entertaining atleast.


----------



## Dozi (Sep 24, 2007)

Ugh no way in hell would i pay for this card.....ill still go watch it at the bar though.


----------



## Iceman_666 (May 1, 2007)

Dozi said:


> Ugh no way in hell would i pay for this card.....ill still go watch it at the bar though.


As will I lol

Frankie Edgar vs Spencer Fisher is going to steal the show for sure!


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

win or lose edgar will be a champ soon..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Akihiro Gono?, God damn, I liked this guy alot in PRIDE, but I doubt hell do anything significant in UFC.

Did they buy all these PRIDE guys bulk or something?


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

ummm...a MAIN EVENT is going to be added right?

this has UFN written all over it. at least my boy, Akihiro Gono is making the debut!


----------



## ajitator (Feb 5, 2007)

lol, is this card a joke?


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

so far the card looks like shit


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well atleast it has more fights announced then UFC77..


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I think this card looks cool and any event with Karo and Fisher is a must-see for me.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

definitely need to add something else to justify the purchase. Karo, good fight... the rest... youtube is a fine invention..


----------



## monkeymonkeymon (Sep 10, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Well atleast it has more fights announced then UFC77..



actually all the fights for ufc 77 are announced their just not on ufc.com they are however on facebook ufc fantasy pool,jason mac is on the card,stephan bonnar,kaleb starnes,okami among othes i canth remmber off the top of my head


----------



## Yeti-TSDWBJJ (Aug 9, 2007)

Bad card.

But its on my birthday so i won't be missing it.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Ive seen UFN's with better cards than this.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

There's nothing on that card yet. I bet I'm not the only one who is wondering how Minotauro will do against the UFC guys, after both Cro Cop and Shogun have failed. Why haven't he fought in such a long time, he could be on this event? His only fight yet in the UFC was against another Pride guy.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

minotauro vs GG? anyone ?


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Mino vs. Arlovski.


----------



## Iceman_666 (May 1, 2007)

illmatic said:


> Mino vs. Arlovski.


I can see this fight happening. I keep hearing that Kongo is going to fight Mintoro. What do u guys think of this. Vera said he wantedt to fight twice before 2007 ends. How about Vera vs Arlovski...if Vera can get through Big Tim..that fight would be sick!


----------



## famoussd (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks like I'll be heading to Hooters for this one...for FREE.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

*UFC 78: Validation @ Newark, NJ*

Tickets are going on sale this Saturday. I can't freaking wait as this is only 18 miles away from where i live. I had never been to a live event, so this will be an expirience. Anyone has suggestions as far as what are the good seats for a getting a descent view of the octagon. Also how do i get seats next to the walkway where fighters are making their way to the octagon? I wanna make sure and give Tito a fresh one


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i boo this card


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Not looking a great card so far.


----------



## z-iron (Jan 13, 2007)

Even though there are some exciting fighters, this is not worth paying for. 
The following December card (UFC 79 I believe) is shaping up nicely though.


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

Braveheart said:


> Tickets are going on sale this Saturday. I can't freaking wait as this is only 18 miles away from where i live. I had never been to a live event, so this will be an expirience. Anyone has suggestions as far as what are the good seats for a getting a descent view of the octagon. Also how do i get seats next to the walkway where fighters are making their way to the octagon? I wanna make sure and give Tito a fresh one


No matter what the card is, you're going to have a blast. I saw my first event at UFC 68 in Ohio and it was amazing.

Tickets are pretty random through ticketmaster. You can check out a seating chart on ticketmaster when tix go on sale. I got lower bowl seats and I had a pretty good view of the octagon.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

lanceis2buff said:


> No matter what the card is, you're going to have a blast. I saw my first event at UFC 68 in Ohio and it was amazing.
> 
> Tickets are pretty random through ticketmaster. You can check out a seating chart on ticketmaster when tix go on sale. I got lower bowl seats and I had a pretty good view of the octagon.


Whoa i just looked up UFC 68 and it looked pretty stacked. I hope they add some more big names to the 78 card.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

this card needs a heavyweight bout. how about fedor debut 
or at least arlovski vs. kongo


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Braveheart said:


> this card needs a heavyweight bout. how about fedor debut
> or at least arlovski vs. kongo


I like the way you think... Maybe this event looks empty because Dana is going to announce at UFC 77 that he has Fedor and that he's going to fight already at the next event!

You can always dream, right?


----------



## mltd21 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tito Ortiz vs. Rashad Evans 2 was canceled cuz its not the most amusing fight, so since sean sherks appeal for the steroids in his last title defence is on Oct. 31, if he is found guilty than penn and stevenson will fight for the vacant title, otherwise penn vs. sherk wud happen, but thats at UFC 79. However, this main event between tito and rashad is no longer, but will happen in the future, instead, it will be Tito Ortiz vs. Dan Henderson
SHOULD BE AN AWESOME FIGHT!!!


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Very entertaining card... not much on the poster boys,, but has a lot of potentential


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll tell you these kind of fight cards are the ones I like. Young guys trying to prove they belong in the UFC - makes for excellent, no-quitting fights. Guys like Tito Ortiz fighting make for the most boring fights! I am just sick of seeing Tito fight! Glad that one got cancelled. I'm willing to bet this will be one of the better night of fights this year.


----------



## DiabloUFC (Sep 23, 2007)

boo terrible card...better get gooder or else


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

*UFC 78: Tito Ortiz Vs Dan Henderson...*

Take it for what its worth people!



> Former UFC light heavyweight champion Tito Ortiz (15-5-1) will face Dan Henderson (22-6) — not Rashad Evans — at UFC 78 on November 17 in Newark, N.J., according to a TAGG Radio report today.
> 
> UFCmania.com calls to Ortiz to confirm the report were not immediately answered at the time of this write up.
> 
> ...


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

this is obviously a desperate move on dana's part to give ufc 78 a headline fight.

and it worked...war Hendo!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah...not really sure how much truth there is to it but damn, I think Tito be in some serious trouble....


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

hm... sounds a million times better than the Evans fight, we'll see though.

Maybe Evans can be a possible Wandy showcase.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Tito-Ortiz-Denies-Rumored-UFC-Bout-With-Dan-Henderson.html

It says here that Tito has denied the rumor, but I'll put this in the UFC 78 discussion.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

wtf just happened to this thread.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Small mistake with merging a thread, everything's all better now, so go back to discussing UFC 78.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Tito vs Rashad II would be a bad idea for this event. The change from that fight to Tito vs Henderson for the main event would make UFC 78 a bit more interesting. I think Hendo would school tito. Tito thinks he's still in his prime and hendo will show him he's not.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

i thought tix are already on sale. can't seem to find. wtf:dunno:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

:laugh: 



DiabloUFC said:


> boo terrible card...better get gooder or else


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

They need something for this card. Cause it SUCKS!


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

hendo off the card, source: MMANEWS.COM | Tito Ortiz Denies Rumored UFC Bout With Dan Henderson

wtf, instead of getting a clear idea of whos fighting who, its just getting more and more confusing


----------



## THEREALJMAN (May 15, 2007)

Joe, Spencer and Karo - how can you not like this card? I will be watching it for sure.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes but none of these matches have anything to do with the long term situation in their respective divisions. They're just matchups thrown together I think.

Besides, with all these megastars in the UFC, there is absolutely no reason not to have a solid main event. Title fights are optional at this point, but a main event without a megastar = weaksauce. 

Karo Parysian vs some random dude just isnt going to cut it, I'm sorry but its true.

This will probably be a great candidate for worst PPV of the year, right next to 72. I mean, they have Fight Nights with bigger names on it than this.

And dont give me all this bull about how it can still be an exciting PPV without names because you said that about 72 and that sucked hard tit.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

*Ufc 78 - Wtf*

I just bought my tickets for UFC 78. But if the headlining event is Ortiz/Evan, I'm kicking someone in the head. Tito is one of my favorite fighters, don't get me wrong, but they better not rob the east coast fans of a great card bc they rarely come here. 

Who do you guys think will be the main card event? What can they do to beef this card up? We went from Karo/Sakurai, BJ Penn fighting for the title to Ortiz/Evans. 

?


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

i wanna but tix too, but i will wait for the general public sale this saturday. what are the ticket prices look like?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Make sherk fight somebody for the main event, that guy has been champ for like a year or something and only defiended once.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> Make sherk fight somebody for the main event, that guy has been champ for like a year or something and only defiended once.


That's exactly what he would, if it wasn't for that little steroid problem he's having right now.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

BISPING VS EVANS

Confirmed!

Didnt see this coming - Evans will do Bisping I think


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Business just picked up!*

*Main even will be Bisping vs Evans. :thumb02: *


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

Are you kidding me? Since when is Bisping vs. Rashad is a main event? They may as well make Karo vs. other dude a main event. WTF? You know if they add a real main event it would be a descent card. I will wait on ordering tix. No way, no effin way this is the main event..:confused03:


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

These fights are awesome except the main event (which is also pretty awesome- just not main event awesome). Kinda makes it an outstanding UFN than a PPV. Thiago vs Ryo Chonan will be fun! Since Evans is busting in, does this mean Wandy is fighting Tito? He said it was one or the other!


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

yep, according to UFC.com it is the main event. anyone has Dana's email?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

The email doesn't state that it is the main event and it does say

"More bouts coming soon!"


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I just can't help but think that if Bisping and Evans is the main event it's because Bisping has drawing power in another market that UFC wants to get into.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

LjStronge said:


> The email doesn't state that it is the main event and it does say
> 
> "More bouts coming soon!"


UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®

On Saturday, November 17th, the Ultimate Fighting Championship returns to New Jersey for the first time in over two years, and *in the main event* at Newark’s Prudential Center, two of the most decorated graduates from The Ultimate Fighter will meet, as season two winner “Sugar” Rashad Evans (15-0-1) battles season three winner Michael “The Count” Bisping (15-0) in a battle that will not only leave one of these unbeatens with a loss on his record, but it will validate the victor as the future of the light heavyweight division.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Braveheart said:


> UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®
> 
> On Saturday, November 17th, the Ultimate Fighting Championship returns to New Jersey for the first time in over two years, and *in the main event* at Newark’s Prudential Center, two of the most decorated graduates from The Ultimate Fighter will meet, as season two winner “Sugar” Rashad Evans (15-0-1) battles season three winner Michael “The Count” Bisping (15-0) in a battle that will not only leave one of these unbeatens with a loss on his record, but it will validate the victor as the future of the light heavyweight division.


In that case, the card's gonna suck!


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know what to do, i've been waiting for an east coast event for some time. To add an insult to injury, freaking Newark is a carjacking capitol in US. Mind you i will have to find my way home after 1 am. I will wait and see how much are the tix going for on Satrday morning.


----------



## justynplmr (Oct 5, 2007)

what a joke.. this card is pathetic.. bisbing lost to hamill. hamill was robbed. tito beat rashad plain and simple the point taken away in the 2rd only gave them a draw. wouldnt of changed the fact tito won the second rd. rashad still got credit for the takedown and tito losing the point only made them draw.. they want a real card someone will pay for let us see the rematches of these unfinished fights in my opinion. and btw i dont give a shit if liddell lost i want to see wanderlei whoop some ass.. been praying for this fight since they first teased us with it 6 months ago..if not at least let us see silva and shogun once his acl is cleared


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

What a boring ass card .. not a single huge name in it besides Karo, and Karo's fighting some newcomer to the UFC. Hell if I'm paying for this $hit.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

*My 2 cents from another thread*

It seems to me as though UFC is finally taking note of it's recent champion upsets and pairing up a new breed of UFC fighters with each other, thus shielding the mega stars and the ranking order from further deterioration and chaos. It makes sense, however it just sucks that they have an event like this while they barely ever visit the East Coast. 

Don't get me wrong, yes the 78 card is awesome, yes the 78 card has great match ups written all over it. But this is just the kind of event you would watch on PPV with your buddies, rather than going out to enjoy live at the arena. You know what I'm saying. I grew up watching UFC and like many fans feel like i almost personally know some of the big name fighters out there. Through interviews, fights, appearances, etc. It would be just great to see some (any) of them in action live, here at home. 

That is all I'm saying.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not being funny, but all this bitching is gettting on my tits.

If you don't like the card - then don't purchase it on PPV, if you are really that bothered by the effort the UFC have put into the matchups then make a stand, and show the organisers that you think its crap, if everyone who thinks this doesnt pay for the card then the UFC will be hit financially and may take notice in future.

But you know as well as I do, all the moaners will be buying the card just like the rest of us, so nothing will happen either way.

As for going to see the event live, just be happy that you can, there are some countrys around the world that will never get a chance to host it - I'm an englishan and I dont care what the next event like that is held here - I'm going because I want to se the UFC live and I feel priviliged to able to do that. `

The UFC doesnt have a responsibility to put on mammoth cards all the time, they are a sporting organisation that has entertainment as their main goal, if they see that they are not entertaining people, they will do better. As it is, the card for me is fine, and seeing Bisping fight again is enough for me, just so I can see him get knocked out, having that twat represent my country is an embarresment with the attitude he gives, but thats another thread alltogether!

There are many people saying that they are happy with the card, all those saying that they think the card could of been better but they are not too fussed.

This thread are for those that are moaning, so sorry to all the non haters!


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

justynplmr said:


> what a joke.. this card is pathetic.. bisbing lost to hamill. hamill was robbed. * tito beat rashad plain and simple the point taken away in the 2rd only gave them a draw. wouldnt of changed the fact tito won the second rd. rashad still got credit for the takedown and tito losing the point only made them draw.*. they want a real card someone will pay for let us see the rematches of these unfinished fights in my opinion. and btw i dont give a shit if liddell lost i want to see wanderlei whoop some ass.. been praying for this fight since they first teased us with it 6 months ago..if not at least let us see silva and shogun once his acl is cleared


are you joking, if rashad got the takdown, he would've taen the round and the fight


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Braveheart said:


> It seems to me as though UFC is finally taking note of it's recent champion upsets and pairing up a new breed of UFC fighters with each other, thus shielding the mega stars and the ranking order from further deterioration and chaos. It makes sense, however it just sucks that they have an event like this while they barely ever visit the East Coast.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, yes the 78 card is awesome, yes the 78 card has great match ups written all over it. But this is just the kind of event you would watch on PPV with your buddies, rather than going out to enjoy live at the arena. You know what I'm saying. I grew up watching UFC and like many fans feel like i almost personally know some of the big name fighters out there. Through interviews, fights, appearances, etc. It would be just great to see some (any) of them in action live, here at home.
> 
> That is all I'm saying.


You make a good point. I'm not sure that they are trying to shield the big stars though. Rather, since there have been so many upsets lately, they may be looking for the new up and coming stars. They have to build some depth in their organization and to do that they need to find out who the next stars are.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

This will be the first PPV from the UFC that I don't buy in more than 3 years


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

This card is kind of lame thus far. I always find it funny how theres always a few people that say "how can you not like this card? ___ is always entertaining!" or something, its like they are trying to let it be known that they are dedicated fans, sure Karo is very exciting. Fisher is too, but its not like ill care if they win or lose. (Maybe Karo a little bit) These fights are just insignificant to me, sadly. Also, Karos fighting a dude i know very little about...the anticipation is killing me, haha.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

the only fight i would watch is houston alexander vs whoever just so i can watch a knockout. other than that, this has UFN written all over it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

What, no love for KARO?!?


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Main Event
Bisping vs Evans-This is not a headliner type fight, nor a co-main one either. I hate the way their pushing Bisping but whatever make the UFC some money works, I guess. 

Co Main Event-More like the first or second fight on a main card. This should be exciting but not to many people know about Thiago Silva. Nowadays, I always have to hype up some fights(with one guy well known and one unknown) to friends because they don't know the hell the guy is.

Karo Parisyan vs Lombard-Judo vs Judo. Lombard couldn't beat Gono in Pride and I bet 95% of UFC fans don't have a clue who he is. Parisyan hasn't really progressed far this year(only 2 fights including this one) although Burkman is a top 15 fighter. Get the top WW's fighting eachother. They could of put Alves-Karo together. 

Edgar vs Fisher-Awesome!!! 

Terrell vs Herman-Terrell is the kind of guy that if he wins his next couple fights he could make it into the top 10 MW. Misaki, Trigg and Kampmann-INJ are inactive so the last couple slots could be open soon. BTW, I don't have Kampmann in the top 10 just borderline.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

nvmind


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

They still have time to fix this card...

Ive heard a couple different rumours...
some that have fallen through and I wish haddent but that be the game I guess... The card could have looked like the following:

Tito Ortiz vs Dan Henderson
Andre Arlovski vs Heath Herring/Jeff Monson
Karo vs Mach Sakurai - he signed elsewhere though
Houston Alexander vs Thiago Silva
Alves vs Chonnan 

I want to see all of those fights and some of them actually would make a difference in the rankings. 
Ortiz wants to prove hes still got "it" so give him the chance to be schooled by Hendo. If he does well and pounds him out (unlikely) then throw him in with Shogun next and give him some contenders. 
Arlovski needs to fight again soon...I think most of the contenders in HW are busy/missing currently...Vera, Sylvia, Randy, Big Nog, Kongo, Werdum fought AA as did Cruz...I dont want to see O'Brien...so I would say Moson or Herring to keep Arlovski busy until Big Nog has the belt/Fedor comes.
Evans vs Bisping would be interesting and I want to see it but not as the main event...simple
H.A. vs Silva = sloberknocker
Chonna in the UFC = YAY!


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

karo will be a nice show, but i thought rashad was gonna fight tito again.
and when are hughes and serra gonna fight eachother?


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

What an incredibly uncompeling card.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

Its a good card, but it has no main event. I was waiting and waiting for this card to be announced, almost ordered tix. At the end, i decided its not worth it. Undercard will begin at like 9 pm local time (end 2 am?):confused05: For those who know aout Newark, neighborhood is very very shady.... Shitty tix go for $150 plus convinice charge and shipping. I'm not shelling out $450 to take my girl to a card with no main event. Hell i dont even think i'm ordering PPV.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Hendo vs. Tito would be funny.


----------



## Agent Orange (Mar 19, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> This will be the first PPV from the UFC that I don't buy in more than 3 years


Im gunna have to be in the same boat with you on this one lol! The only fight I would really want to see it Karo. I like Fisher and Rashad but I just dont like the idea of them being top card fights. Maybe Rashad vs Tito 2, but not vs Bisping. I think it will just be a learning session for Bisping...


----------



## BigSpank (Oct 16, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> i dont like this card so far, better fights better be added!


i agree. this card would never sell out in vegas.


----------



## Agent Orange (Mar 19, 2007)

BigSpank said:


> i agree. this card would never sell out in vegas.



Yup, I dont think people wanna pay to watch a suckfest.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

i dont particularly like bisping or rashad, but i would like to see rashad win so bisping can have a rematch with matt hamill.


----------



## RcCoLa (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone else want Bisping to win this one?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

RcCoLa said:


> Does anyone else want Bisping to win this one?


I want whoever is the better fighter that night to win it.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

RcCoLa said:


> Does anyone else want Bisping to win this one?


I'd be really impressed with Bisping if he were to put away Rashad because what I've seen so far is a mediocre fighter in a HUGE talent pool. 185 immediately after Sinosic would've been nice but if he manages earn his stripes wth some top dawgs I wouldn't mind.

Right now, I see Rashad STUNNING Bisping and finishing him off via g&p.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

RcCoLa said:


> Does anyone else want Bisping to win this one?


I want him to win then go down to MW i think he would succeed more there.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Bisping is going to get dominated. Sugar is gonna make him his bitch and then not call him the next day.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Im not so sure Bisping will get dominated. I expect Evans to win but it will be good battle. I expect it to go the full three rounds with Evans coming out on top and Bisping looking pretty banged up by the end of the fight.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to the FOTYC that is The King vs. The Answer. 

:thumb01:


----------



## RcCoLa (Oct 17, 2007)

Heh, I'm just a Bisping fan, because I'm new with this MMA stuff and the first thing I did was buy the Ultimate Fighter Season 3. I've watched everything but the finale and Bisping has been my favorite, so naturally, I'll pull for him in this fight. A little off topic, but doesn't anyone know if Kendall Grove is active in the UFC still?


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

All-Star said:


> Why do you say that? Karo always puts up a good performance


Actually, you're right about Karo, except he's got his head up his ass so far that I can't stand to watch him


----------



## RcCoLa (Oct 17, 2007)

Honestly though, the card itself looks pretty crappy.

Glad to see the main event, it will kick ass.

Ed Herman's pretty impressive as well, but the rest seems a little blah to me.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> LAME!!


PUKE-athon...

I'm guessing that this is SPIKE-free right?
or else this is...
UFC 78: Total Suckage


----------



## DiamondDash2k (Mar 4, 2007)

RcCoLa said:


> Honestly though, the card itself looks pretty crappy.
> 
> Glad to see the main event, it will kick ass.
> 
> Ed Herman's pretty impressive as well, but the rest seems a little blah to me.


I hate to be an ass but this is a pretty shitty main event. The only reason you prob think it's good is because it's between two guys who were on ultimate fighter and to be honest compared to a lot of the guys in light heavyweight, they aren't that special, they've just had more exposure on free tv or a dvd series. 

Id like to see Wanderlei go against Rashad or jardine. Id really like to see either of them getting ******* whooped by Wandi.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Am I the only one in thinking that Dana White should just pony up the money and pay Fedor and Randy $10 million a piece and have a PPV event we would all pay for? Mike Tyson used to get $20 million-plus a fight back in the 80s. So, considering the popularity of MMA today, why shouldn't these guys get their fair share? Does Dana White think he owns the sport? I hope his ego doesn't destroy this sport.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

BTW, if Dana has to own the MMA world, does Joe Rogan have to be the voice of MMA? He is very annoying, with his sleeves down to his knuckles, and his phen_aahhh_menal vocabulary, and out_staaa_nding ability, and _daahhh_minating play by play. And he's usually wrong when describing positions and strategies.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Rogan isn't nearly as bad as Goldberg. He's been announcing UFC for enough years to know the difference between guard and side control. 

They did stack the Nemesis card and left crap on this one. Evan should destroy Bisping (if he can't beat Matt Hamil... and he didnt even though he got the decision.. he has no chance on Rashad). 

I am glad to see more of Houston Alexander (if Jardine gets another top ranked opponent before him I'm going to shit a brick). 

It will be interesting to see David Terrell again, Herman doesn't have a snowball's chance in hell. But yeah there are no real interesting fights in this one. I'll prolly just download it instead of the PPV.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmm don't know what the big fuss is about hating on Rogan. His standup comedy is actually really funny. Personally, I think the guy knows his shit in regards to MMA. He's partaken in MMA before, and even tried to challenge Wesley Snipes to a match in the cage publicly. He's an intense dude that you can tell really loves the sport, and he adds intelligent commentary that doesn't ooze with ignorant BS - ala Goldberg. But even that guy is pretty smooth, even if his knowledge isn't up to par with everyone else. The guy rarely slips up and his job isn't exactly a walk in the park. Granted he isn't doing any heavy lifting or any strenuous physical activity, but try sitting in front of a massive live audience, killing time during long periods of innaction without stuttering or cracking your voice.

I'm interested to hear everyone elses' take on this.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

thickma said:


> Am I the only one in thinking that Dana White should just pony up the money and pay Fedor and Randy $10 million a piece and have a PPV event we would all pay for? Mike Tyson used to get $20 million-plus a fight back in the 80s. So, considering the popularity of MMA today, why shouldn't these guys get their fair share? Does Dana White think he owns the sport? I hope his ego doesn't destroy this sport.


I have no idea how the UFC gets away with paying their fighters dirt. When GSP won the belt from Hughes, he earned 40k for the fight and 40k for the win. Are you kidding me? These are professional athletes that are putting a lot more on the line than someone say in the NBA. Boxers are making crazy figures compared to UFC fighters and they are earning less viewers on PPV. How does that work? Who pays boxers? How does the UFC justify giving their fighters such a small percentage of the stake? This is why I feel that if someone like Mark Cuban or Vince McMahan (both are SERIOUSLY trying to enter the realm of MMA) - get their hands on a few fighters, they could make the situation much more athlete-friendly, which I believe would ultimately be better for the fans. And Fedor signed with M-1, who just "anonymously" received a massive cash injection from an unknown US company. Hmmmmm who could that have been?


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> Hmm don't know what the big fuss is about hating on Rogan. His standup comedy is actually really funny. Personally, I think the guy knows his shit in regards to MMA. He's partaken in MMA before, and even tried to challenge Wesley Snipes to a match in the cage publicly. He's an intense dude that you can tell really loves the sport, and he adds intelligent commentary that doesn't ooze with ignorant BS - ala Goldberg. But even that guy is pretty smooth, even if his knowledge isn't up to par with everyone else. The guy rarely slips up and his job isn't exactly a walk in the park. Granted he isn't doing any heavy lifting or any strenuous physical activity, but try sitting in front of a massive live audience, killing time during long periods of innaction without stuttering or cracking your voice.
> 
> I'm interested to hear everyone elses' take on this.


I like Goldberg also. He does excatly what he is supposed to do very well. He is not colour commentary. Rogan is not bad, really but I like Couture's colour commentary better. He's obviously more knowledgeable and comes across very professional. In fact I would say Rogan comes across more goonish (if I can use that phase) than Couture. The guy I really have a hard time listening to is Bruce Buffer. He's gotten better but he's just a rambling screamer.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Joe Rogan is a good announcer and a knowledgable guy, especially when it comes to grappling. I'm sure you could find a million topics on this subject by using the search option, though.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

grappleowns said:


> ya hes just a former host of fear factor and sounds exactly the same......and have u seen his arms lately? hes obviously on steroids.


Rogan openly admits to using steroids (as well as smoking pot). Although he doesn't say "i use steroids" he has said many times "i use hormone replacement therapy" which is the same thing just a politically correct way of saying it I suppose. I think the UFC needs to get Bas Rutten in there with Rogan. They both know what's going on and both got a bit of comedy.



All_In_GSP said:


> These are professional athletes that are putting a lot more on the line than someone say in the NBA. Boxers are making crazy figures compared to UFC fighters and they are earning less viewers on PPV.


That's why Randy quit and he's right he should be making a lot more per fight. UFC made $222 million in 2006 PPV's alone. The idea that the most fighters are getting paid for title bouts is $200,000 is ridiculous! Frank Shamrock was paid over 1.5 million to pound the crap outta Phil Baroni's roided up ass in EliteXC (and their numbers don't even come close to UFC's).



grappleowns said:


> you didnt have to say your new to this because anyone can tell by the things you have said........


Agreed


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

How did a discussion on 78 turn into a thread about Joe Rogan but I am kind of iffy with this events could be some great exciting fights but dont know if i will fork out 40 to watch.Has anyone heard the rumor of the winner of Bisping/Evans getting a title shot when Forrest is better then both of them.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

We had all come to the consensus that this card blows. There are no real headliners. 

I think they should feed the winner to Wanderlei (congrats... you win a beating!). The idea that they give the winner of that fight a title shot is ridiculous since Bisping hasn't fought a single top fighter and Rashad's claim-to-fame is beating Tito in a snore fest of a fight. At most, the winner should get Houston Alexander and even that fight isn't a headliner. 

Neither of these guys are well-enough established fighters to headline a ppv on their own. Rashad comes closest but even he needs the support of at least one more top tier fighter before he's earned that much clout in my opinion.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

How many people are going to fork out the money to buy this ppv.I mean there are some fights that could be exciting but not big names so I am on the fence with this ppv.And how good and exciting are Thiago Silva and the guy Karo is fighting.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

grappleowns said:


> ya hes just a former host of fear factor and sounds exactly the same......and have u seen his arms lately? hes obviously on steroids.


He's got a brown belt in BJJ from Eddie Bravo.

And didn't you see that video where he was rolling with Rampage, and made Rampage tap? Did you ever make Rampage tap?


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

the only fight i think i would pay to see is houston alexander. especially since I dont particularly like rashad or bisping.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Rashad Evans, Bisping, Karo Parisyan, Ryo Chonan, Spencer Fisher, Edgar, Houston Alexander, Thiago Silva, David Terrell, Herman, Thiago Alves, Chris Lytle, Lauzon.

Ca-Ching! A night of some good fights.


----------



## cHROMe (Oct 24, 2007)

I think that all the main card bouts will be good, and Bisping VS Evans is gonna be a really good fight, both undefeated and both very good fighters why you all saying you wouldnt pay to see it.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

There are no big names on this event, but still potentially exciting fights. Most of all I'm looking forward to Karo vs Chonan, but I guess I'm not the only one who is also eager to keep an eye on Houston Alexander, to see if he will keep knocking people out or if he's got some weakness that will show in his next fight...

Bisping vs Evans might be fun if something special happens, but I'm not that excited about that fight.

Tough event to make bets for, in my opinion.


----------



## Hackman (Oct 24, 2007)

@ cHROMe

Stating it will be a good card because both are undefeated could leave a mixed feeling in your mouth. Yes it appears to be a good matchup, very strong fighters with HUGE ammounts on the line. 1st loss and ability to go for a title fight soon.

Please remember where the Sanchez VS Koscheck fight ended up. That was an OK fight, but it wont really go down in history as Kos being the 'chez stopper. A overly safe fight was Kos' plan. It worked, but wasnt exciting at all..

Looking for beautiful women in the crowd could prove more interesting than one of the possible outcomes of the Bisping VS Evans card.

Time will tell on this one. It would be fantastic for this to be turned into an epic fight of highlight real preportions.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Joe lauzon is really exciting
same with karo, alexander, and others

and hopefully we will be able to see karma coming back to Bisping from his last victory. i.e. making fun of a def guy who just beat his ass for three rounds

overall I think it is going to be a great and severely underestimated card.


----------



## LeftHighKick (Sep 6, 2007)

TeamPunishment5 said:


> the only fight i think i would pay to see is houston alexander. especially since I dont particularly like rashad or bisping.:thumbsdown:




Hell Yeah, I heard Houston's got a black belt in Thug jitsu.

But I still wont be paying for it

-------------------------------
Always support

raise01: Mirko
Aleks
GSP
BJ


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

the judges that gave the decision to bisping need to be shot obviously hamill won but just because they were in england bisping had to win


----------



## Hackman (Oct 24, 2007)

The Bisping Vs Evans fight is about publicity. Take a look at spikeTV and its pushing for TUF. If the viewing public sees a winner, they want to see that person fight again. Look at Forrest Griffen and Stephen Bonner.
Josh Koscheck, Diago Sanchez, Michael Bisping and Rashad Evans, all these fighters are excellent professional athletes, but its easier to know them via name, face and their voice after seeing them in a "reality" tv show of which you can relate to them.

If you were to put 2 of these stars together, you get a much bigger viewing public. The average fan (of which members of this forum do NOT fall under) are the "couch potato" who thinks "hey, i saw them on some TV show, yer, ill watch that, ohh. i know that fighter aswell. yer ill watch it !"

Truth being the real fans understand fighters "pros and cons" (say standup or GnP (ground 'n' pound)) of each fighter and know when a matchup is a good one or not.

UFC is firstly a business, they want to get the maximum viewing attendance possible via sold out crowd and HUGE ppv sales. If they can premote known fighters that the normal person at home wouldnt pay for but end up WANTING to see because they "know" the person, then the card was a good one.

"You can please some of the people all of the time, or all of the people none of the time" (forgotten who said this quote originally) 
By this method, they (ufc card organisers) realise they cant make EVERYONE happy, but a majority of home viewers ? thats what they are going for.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Watching Karo school Ryo Chonan should be fun stuff.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Watching Karo school Ryo Chonan should be fun stuff.


Yeah it's been awhile since we've seen Karo throw anyone. Even when he's faced with a superior striker Karo still "puts on the heat". He's like Tank Abbott with endurance. Chonan "the piranha" looks like a fish already... so maybe karo will give him a cheap facelift.

I wanna see Houston Alexander fight again and I'm starting to become a fan of Rashad now that he isn't just wrestling everyone to the ground. Bisping just off his _victory_(if you wanna call it that) has a lot to prove. I still think this event needs some established fighters.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Karo is nothing like Tank Abbott.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't understand why people say UFC 78 will be boring.

Rashad Evans vs. Michael Bisping = Will create a new contender and may determine which one of them gets a title shot, therefore, this is an important fight.

Karo Parisyan vs. Ryo Chonan = I want to see Karo fight this guy since Ryo has some pretty slick submisions and is a tough fighter. I mean he beat Carlos Newton and Anderson Silva.

Spencer Fisher vs. Frankie Edgar = Really interesting fight and I'm sure this might be fight of the night.

Houston Alexander vs. Thiago Silva = Amazing fight since it'll be a standup war or a clinic on the ground by Silva. (imo)

David Terrell vs. Ed Herman = The fight I want to see more than all the other fights combined. David Terrell is the real deal and I hope he brings his A game.

So for main card bouts those are some pretty interesting match ups and I think it will be an entertaining PPV event.


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

nothing about this card excites me..:thumbsdown:


----------



## Sugar Shane (Oct 15, 2007)

Only one fight really excites me. That is because my coach is fighting! Jason [Reinhardt] has been training forever to fight in the UFC and his first try was cut short when he got hurt in training last year. He is healthy now and is ready to fight. Some say he has no chance in this fight, but not many have seen him fight. He is very explosive and I think he will come out throwing leather. Cant wait to see the fight, win or lose, he deserves this fight and has given up almost everything in his life to obtain his dream. Hopefully, some of you could help me in sending good ju-ju Jasons way come fight night.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Damone said:


> Karo is nothing like Tank Abbott.


Yeah, I don't see what they could possibly have in common. Hopefully that guy that made the statement will explain himself.

Bisping vs. Evans might not be a bad fight. Bisping's fights are always pretty exciting. Can't remember seeing a boring Bisping fight yet. 

Karo is always exciting also. Hopefully he shows a few more flips in this fight. Those flips are awesome. He sure rolled Burkman a few times in their fight.


----------



## Hackman (Oct 24, 2007)

Thats fantastic to see someones dream fulfilled. Warm wishes to Jason !


----------



## Diesel (Aug 17, 2007)

I love Karo, so I'm looking forward to his fight. Hope he puts on a top-notch show, and puts himself another step up the potential title shot.

The two main events being focused around the light heavyweight division is kinda cool I think, that division is already so stacked, it'll be good to get some guys up, and maybe down the title shot ladder. Creating some distance between the contenders and such.

I'm looking forward to this event. Hopefully my friend's satellite is up and running again before it.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Karo is nothing like Tank Abbott.





LivingDedMan said:


> Yeah, I don't see what they could possibly have in common. Hopefully that guy that made the statement will explain himself.


Explanation for :"He's like Tank with endurance" (referring to Karo). 
Neither Karo nor Tank are skilled strikers, they both seem to have the brawlers mentality. Karo obviously has more skills and expertise when it comes to fighting, but when he's in a dogfight the similarity is that he swings for the fences (as Tank _only_ did) no matter who he's fighting. It doesn't matter if Karo is getting completely dominated by an efficient striker, he's always dangerous on his feet because he's always swinging for the fences. I guess a more accurate comparison would have been Filho, Tank's just the first guy to come to mind.


----------



## Sidd (Aug 8, 2007)

What is the reasoning behind validation right now... I dont see the original main card anymore between rashad and michael.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sidd said:


> What is the reasoning behind validation right now... I dont see the original main card anymore between rashad and michael.


Look harder.

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/24174-ufc-78-results-validation.html
UFC 78: Validation Official Site


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this PPV as much as I am looking forward to a root canal. What a horrible main event.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Seriously, Bisping vs. evans is an early ppv undercard fight at best and they have it as the main event. Neither of the guys is a serious contender in LHW, bisping couldn't even handle a deaf guy in his own hometown and rashad fought a washed up Bobblehead to a draw after bobblehead got a point taken away for fence grabbing. 

This should be a UFC Fight Night card free on spike. I won't even go to the bar to watch it for free (ok maybe I will but it is still the worst card I have ever seen). 

Plus, I do want to see Houston Alexander again. You know what, put Houston alexander in the cage against the two of them, then you've got a fight worth paying for.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hell, just make Houston the headliner... certainly he has more pull than Bisping. I think Dana is overestimating Rashad's audience because of that UFC Fight Night that he KO'd Salmon. Plus with Forrest defeating Shogun and Jardine defeating Liddel, he'll probably make the assumption that all TUF fighters are as skilled. Dana seems to give a lot of weight to fighters off that show, and while they are skilled, these two haven't proven themselves _enough._ Rashad came close with the draw on Tito, but no one really considers Tito a contender anymore... and who wants to watch headline bouts that aren't with the top 5? that's my 2 cents


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

To all the people that say this card sucks: get bent.

All the fights will be exciting, there's plenty of name value (for the real MMA fans) included, and this show will not disappoint. Also, with the war of words going on between Evans & Bisping, that's going to add even more fuel to the fire for that main event, so it will probably a more interesting fight then we'll be expected.

I'm pumped.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm really excited for this event since I'll be there, can't put my favorites here but these fights will be really good, no big names doesn't mean bad fights, I hope that is proved in this UFC78.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

T.B. said:


> To all the people that say this card sucks: get bent.
> 
> All the fights will be exciting, there's plenty of name value (for the real MMA fans) included, and this show will not disappoint. Also, with the war of words going on between Evans & Bisping, that's going to add even more fuel to the fire for that main event, so it will probably a more interesting fight then we'll be expected.
> 
> I'm pumped.



Gee whiz... a real mma fan right here in this very forum! I feel humble just typing a response to your posting.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

T.B. said:


> To all the people that say this card sucks: get bent.
> 
> All the fights will be exciting, there's plenty of name value (for the real MMA fans) included, and this show will not disappoint. Also, with the war of words going on between Evans & Bisping, that's going to add even more fuel to the fire for that main event, so it will probably a more interesting fight then we'll be expected.
> 
> I'm pumped.


Its good to know we have some true admins here and thats why i love this forums , I think ufc 78 will be brilliant look at ufc 76 it had big names but the event was boring.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

kilik said:


> I think ufc 78 will be brilliant look at ufc 76 it had big names but the event was boring.


So your logic is that because 76 had big names and was boring, 78 doesn't have big names so it will be exciting? And you're totally wrong about 76 being boring. Watching Forrest beat Shogun and Jardine beat Liddell was epic. You... are retarded.

I still don't think this fight has a big draw (sorry T.B. still can't agree). I think Evan's has shown a lot of development lately and Bisping has shown that he's not improving as much as he should. The undercard has more exciting fighters (Thiago/Houston & Parisyan/Chonan) than the main card. Evan's exciting fight was a headkick against a wrestler that tried some karate kid shit in the middle of a fight(in other words- crappy striker). Bisping's most exciting fights he either lost (hamill) or barely won (sinosic). Neither of them have really been proven yet. This is more like an Ultimate Fight Night card. I'll still watch it, because I watch as much fighting as humanly possible... not because the card is terribly exciting.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wait, wait, wait, wait, wait, someone thought UFC 76 was BORING?!? Seriously? Man, that had 2 FOTYC's and 2 great showings. Seriously, what?

Also, UFC 78 looks ridiculously consistent. May not have big names, but there are a couple of potential FOTYC's on there.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have no idea what a FOTYC is, but Damone makes it sound exciting.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fight Of The Year Candidate.

Fitch vs Sanchez & Griffin vs Tavares were both ridiculously solid, with the latter being balls to the wall.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I like this card! The way I see it, we need some new blood (so to speak) in the Octogon. Time to find out who the eventual heirs to the light heavy's, heavy's, middlewiehgts and the welter weights thrones will be. Besides, these guys are not going to bring it all into the ring. Should be a great night of fights.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Fitch vs Sanchez & Griffin vs Tavares were both ridiculously solid, with the latter being balls to the wall.


They were good... but not THAT good. Sanchez & Fitch was a great match of submission attempts and counters, but had potential for being even more exciting since little damage was done to either fighter (if I remember right).
And if a Tyson fight is gonna be FOTYC then it has to be the fight with Guida. hands down.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Man, I have this Saturday off and I am very excited to watch this PPV! I can't ******* wait to see Fisher and Frankie Edgar:wink03:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> They were good... but not THAT good. Sanchez & Fitch was a great match of submission attempts and counters, but had potential for being even more exciting since little damage was done to either fighter (if I remember right).
> And if a Tyson fight is gonna be FOTYC then it has to be the fight with Guida. hands down.


Well yeah, I'd rate Guida vs Griffin ahead of Griffin vs Tavares, but Tyson's becoming the guy to watch for FOTYC's. 

I agree, rufio, Sanchez vs Fitch could've been a little better, but I really dug it. It was a slower pace (Well, slow for Diego vs a game opponent), but it was a chess match (Cliche'd, I know). It was strategical and Sanchez, credit to him, kept it competitive enough.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Well yeah, I'd rate Guida vs Griffin ahead of Griffin vs Tavares, but Tyson's becoming the guy to watch for FOTYC's.


Yeah he is... did you see his fight with Faber? That was another great fight. I'm so glad they brought back the lightweights... so explosive.

As for Sanchez & Fitch, gotta put Jon Fitch smiling from the guillotine as if he's getting a hug from his mother... up there as one of my favorite mid-fight moments. Right under Frank Shamrock's head-on-pillow before putting Baroni's lights out. Both are classics. And you're right it was a strategic fight, kind of the polar opposite of Griffin & Bonnar's sloppy slugfest (either one really). I'd just have liked to see a little more out of either fighter.

Anyway, back to the original topic... my point was that the undercard has more draw than the main card in this event.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

rufio, you are seriously becoming one of my favorite posters here. There are many, but you are definitely one of them. 

Fitch was just awesome in the Sanchez fight. Sanchez, of course, was scrappy, which rules. I fully believe the staph excuse.

Spence & Frankie are going to put on a show. Karo, also, will be putting on a show. Chonan, however, will be having lumps on his forehead.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> So your logic is that because 76 had big names and was boring, 78 doesn't have big names so it will be exciting? And you're totally wrong about 76 being boring. Watching Forrest beat Shogun and Jardine beat Liddell was epic. You... are retarded.
> 
> I still don't think this fight has a big draw (sorry T.B. still can't agree). I think Evan's has shown a lot of development lately and Bisping has shown that he's not improving as much as he should. The undercard has more exciting fighters (Thiago/Houston & Parisyan/Chonan) than the main card. Evan's exciting fight was a headkick against a wrestler that tried some karate kid shit in the middle of a fight(in other words- crappy striker). Bisping's most exciting fights he either lost (hamill) or barely won (sinosic). Neither of them have really been proven yet. This is more like an Ultimate Fight Night card. I'll still watch it, because I watch as much fighting as humanly possible... not because the card is terribly exciting.


Good points. I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree.

I just think...especially after watching the Countdown to UFC 78, Evans vs. Bisping is gonna be fun as hell to me. BOTH guys have a LOT to prove to the MMA community still, and BOTH need the win, BADLY. Bisping wants to get back into the fans' good graces after UFC 75, as well as have an impressive showing to boot. Evans wants to prove he's ELITE 205 after the Ortiz draw, and can hang with anyone in the weight class...so I think we're going to see an all new version of "Sugar" come fight time. Bisping will bring the fun, and Rashad seems focused as hell...so this looks like FUN (to me, at least). You guys already know how I feel about Alexander vs. Silva, but that will be an absolute brawl. Can't wait to see my boy in there again. WE ALL KNOW, that "The King" vs. "The Answer" is going to pwn HARD, so that doesn't need to be said for the 1,478,534th time. Parisyan ALWAYS brings the fun, so I'm looking forward to seeing him again. Chonan was slight underrated in PRIDE (IMO), and he's a dangerous fighter, I just think he's gonna get thrown around repeatedly, and get his grill all lumped up from some trademark Parisyan GnP.

See, this is where it gets funny though. The fifth main card bout on UFC 78 is a mystery to me. Is it final that it will be Herman & Doerksen? If so, that's gonna SUCK. I would really love to see Thiago Alves vs. Chris Lytle as the first bout of the evening, but these dumb asses have it as a prelim. BOO that sh-t.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

*Bisping*

does anyone think bisping could take it? 

admittedly hammill should have won but Bisping is still a good fighter ive seen bits of Rashad and he does look good altho i missed the tito fight i heard he was lucky

before u guys brand the Noob I'll admit ive not seen that much recently due to lack of cable for 4 and a half months. TUF 3 gets replayed a lot in the UK due to Bisping and Pointon the other less so was Evans in cycle 2?


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I think Bisping can take it and if he does win I dont think it will be as such a big surprise as some people think it would be on here.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

Today I went to the open workout they had for the media, couldn't be more excited about this night... 3 more days


----------



## RcCoLa (Oct 17, 2007)

Before I say something else, did Bisping and Hammil's fight main event that one Pay-Per-View? Because if so, this shouldn't be much of a difference as far as the main event goes. Although, it may not have been the main event, so I don't know.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Henderson vs Rampage main evented UFC 75.


----------



## RcCoLa (Oct 17, 2007)

Ohh, nvm then. Wasn't sure.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Karo, Karo, Karo, Karo, KARO!!!!!!

Man, I'm pretty pumped to see Karo be all awesome and stuff. 

Silva vs Houston has me really intrigued. Like, it's the mystery vs the prospect, and I'm digging it.


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

Damone said:


> Karo, Karo, Karo, Karo, KARO!!!!!!
> 
> Man, I'm pretty pumped to see Karo be all awesome and stuff.
> 
> Silva vs Houston has me really intrigued. Like, it's the mystery vs the prospect, and I'm digging it.


Yea , looking foward to Karo fight too. Im also pulling for bisping and hopes he pulls off the upset.


----------



## jps (Feb 4, 2007)

i hope bisping wins...so he can get his face smashed by rampage in his next fight


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

As much as I WANT to see Karo win... I think Ryo is more than capable of winning.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

jps said:


> i hope bisping wins...so he can get his face smashed by rampage in his next fight


No way Bisping is going to get a title shot before Griffin.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah he will. Dana already said the winner of Rashad and Bisping will be in the top 5. Forrest is probably top 10 but only because he beat Shogun (and that depends on how high you rank shogun). Beating Hector wasn't a very big accomplishment, he was more defending his current ladder spot in that one. The losses to Jardine & Tito keep Forrest out of the top 5.


----------



## gravidy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Ufc 78*

I stumbled apon a site that has the link to see ufc 78 live
and they also have tons of previous fights. thought yall might wanna check it out..
thaplace2be.com/ufcarchives


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> Yeah he will. Dana already said the winner of Rashad and Bisping will be in the top 5. Forrest is probably top 10 but only because he beat Shogun (and that depends on how high you rank shogun). Beating Hector wasn't a very big accomplishment, he was more defending his current ladder spot in that one. The losses to Jardine & Tito keep Forrest out of the top 5.


Maybe, but I think Forrest has the talent to be in that top 5.


----------



## somich_matt (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm just stoked to see Bisping fight Rashad after how much crap took place at the ufc in london with bisping beating hammill. I hope rashad beats him real bad to make up for it.


----------



## cHROMe (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are my predictions of who will win the fights(main card):

*Bisping* VS *Evans*-A big fight and alot of hostility at the weigh-ins, both are undeafted but I think that *Bisping* will win.

*Parisyan* VS *Chonan*- Havn't seen Chonan fight, only his heel hook to Anderson Silva, I think that *Parisyan* will still win.

*Alexander* VS *Silva*- I think that Houston will take this one by TKO or maybe descision, but still *Houston Alexander* will win.

*Fisher* VS *Edgar*- This will be a good fight as both are really good fighters, I still think that *Fisher* could get the win.

*Herman* VS *Doerksen*- This will be an interesting fight as Doerksen is an exellent submission artist and Herman is a tough guy, look at the TUF3 Final he didnt tap out and that rear naked choke was locked in, I think that *Herman* will win, even is he was VSing Terrell he would still have won.

Hope you enjoy my Predictions.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

cHROMe said:


> Here are my predictions of who will win the fights(main card):
> 
> *Bisping* VS *Evans*-A big fight and alot of hostility at the weigh-ins, both are undeafted but I think that *Bisping* will win.
> 
> ...


Safe Chrome mate we have been waiting for ufc 78 for ages both of us looking at the fighters history as we go to the same college. This is my predictions with a bit more explanation:
Bisping vs Evans - This is a big fight I dont care what people say but I definetely think the winner should be put in at least the top 7 of the LHWs so... Bisping by TKO or decision, Bisping's stand up is better than rashands and even when he is on his back he doesnt take punishment and he have gd JJ so i think this is bispings fight.

Parisyan vs Chonan - chonan by TKO in round 2 or 3 this guy is so cool I think parisyan might throw him a couple of times but he will blast him out his record is good and he has only lost to the best after this fight i want him to fight Koscheck or Fitch.

Alexander vs Silva - haha I love houston he is pumped for this fight and I think its Alexander by TKO 2 round I think Silva will hold on to him in the 1st round but houston will KO in the 2nd.

Fisher vs Edgar - I think this will be FOTN with Edgar by decision or TKO via GnP in the 3rd Fisher's stand up is sick that flying knee he gave to Wiman was ruthless but I think Edgar will control him as Edgar has good boxing skills I cant wait for this fight!

Herman vs Doersken - I am not looking forward to this fight but...Herman Tko 2nd Round alot of people have forgotten that Doersken has already beaten Herman but I think Herman will get his revenge but I this this being a boring fight.

I hope everyone has a good time watching UFC 78 this could be UFC event of the year!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Should be a decent UFC. Its a good day to be a sports fan, with football and UFC!


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

anyone know what time it starts in Greenwhich time? (UK)


----------



## mmorg3053 (Oct 29, 2007)

If you are streaming it live then it will be 3am GMT.

PT is GMT -8hrs, ET is GMT -5hrs
ET: Eastern Time (USA & Canada).  What is the time now in EST / EDT?

Or you can wait til tomorrow evening when its on Bravo.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> thanks for the info :thumbsup:


dude, where'd those pics come from in your sig? did you draw them? anyway, i wish they'd come out with a nice set of MMA cards, like baseball cards, you know? 

think of it... they could include cards with pieces of gloves, maybe worn during a championship win? or other cool crap like they do with baseball cards!

i gotta write to tops and upper deck!!!


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

BISPING MIGHT WIN BUT HE WONT ITHINK. RASHAD kinda OUTSHINES HIM in ALL ASPECTS.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i emailed Upper Deck, but can't get an email for Topps!

oh well, i think it'd be a great idea! really boost the legitimacy of the sport if it had a collectible memorabilia market, especially cards.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

rogan is annoying, but he knows his shit. so i forgive him. Goldber on the other hand, is a worthless Wrestling announcer. i can't stand that sound, that way of talking!!!

it's the worst part of EliteXC by the way, having maro ranello, the worlds most shittiest announcer, and goldber, the walking tree stump! they never let quadros get a word in edgewise...

sorry, i tend to rant about shitty announcers!


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

pt447 said:


> dude, where'd those pics come from in your sig? did you draw them? anyway, i wish they'd come out with a nice set of MMA cards, like baseball cards, you know?
> 
> think of it... they could include cards with pieces of gloves, maybe worn during a championship win? or other cool crap like they do with baseball cards!
> 
> i gotta write to tops and upper deck!!!


hey there, its from an artist, I think its called shomanart or something like that? hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

was the beginning of UFC 78 in Spanish? Like i keep hearing background announcers commenting in Spanish which is kind of funny.


----------



## typeslowly (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sorry to ask this here but can somebody pm me a link to watch this fight online? The usual stream I use has gone down. I live in Japan and can't watch this live anywhere else. It woudl be much appreciated!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I can't get the stream anymore either:confused02: I will pay some points to someone if they can hook me up. A few million or so


----------



## The_LAw_21 (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT: Please do not post links to streams.


----------



## typeslowly (Nov 18, 2007)

We aksed for PM's not for the stream to be posted.


----------



## ed1 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Bad Direction*

Is it just me or is the UFC becoming less interesting and more lack-luster in general? There are still plenty of great fighters and great fights, but I am pissed off about the direction it's headed in since its recent, rapid increase in popularity. Once again, it seems like just another organization that is catering/caving-in to the wants and needs of the johnny-come-lately general public, who in large, know jack shit about the sport. Not only do these new "fans" know nothing about fighting, it seems as if they have no desire to learn and have no respect for what it actually means to man-up and go out and fight in front of a huge crowd that's judging your every move. Man, I say **** the general public and **** the people who don't want to learn about the sport. If they want mindless programming where they don't need to think, analyze or learn new concepts, might I suggest something more suitable, like "I Love New York" or "Don't Forget the Lyrics"? I'm just saying that the UFC and the entire fight scene as a whole (Pride - BTW, I hate that the UFC fucked Pride up, but that's another post, etc, etc) was better when it was more of a cult following. Back then, it was special and had a great, underground fight club sort of feel. The general public **** everything up that they touch and I'm devastated that it looks as if their grubby little hands are slowly compromising the UFC's integrity and swaying the sport in an undesirable direction. Any fight fans feel the same?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 78...didn't live up to the hype*

...UGH!! UFC 78 was one of most boring events so far. I picked Evans for the win. Bisping did what Tito did...made Evans work for it. I suppose everyone else was on the Alexander bandwagon. I was too. I was expecting another nice KO from Houston. Thiago executed his gameplan very well. Silva did exactly what he said he was gonna do...expose Houston's ground game. Near the end of that fight, Thiago had a tight full mount that is nearly impossible to shake off...even with Houston's power he couldn't. Man...Dana was right about 1 thing...this does shake up the LHW Division. What's gonna happen now? Well, even if this was a boring UFC event it did create some Drama in the LHW Division. Looks like Forrest Griffin might have to get through Thiago Silva before facing Rampage for a title shot. 

In closing...this UFC event should now be called Invalidation!:thumbsdown:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Ed1...excellent post bro. You made several good points. In a way it kind of VALIDATES my post..lol..


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

The event wasn't boring at all, I don't know about pay-per-view but I was there working and I saw very nice fights, really don't understand the complains. Was a hell of a night, left the place 2:30 in the morning. I don't know the policies here to post pictures, someone let me know.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...UGH!! UFC 78 was one of most boring events so far. I picked Evans for the win. Bisping did what Tito did...made Evans work for it. I suppose everyone else was on the Alexander bandwagon. I was too. I was expecting another nice KO from Houston. Thiago executed his gameplan very well. Silva did exactly what he said he was gonna do...expose Houston's ground game. Near the end of that fight, Thiago had a tight full mount that is nearly impossible to shake off...even with Houston's power he couldn't. Man...Dana was right about 1 thing...this does shake up the LHW Division. What's gonna happen now? Well, even if this was a boring UFC event it did create some Drama in the LHW Division. Looks like Forrest Griffin might have to get through Thiago Silva before facing Rampage for a title shot.
> 
> In closing...this UFC event should now be called Invalidation!:thumbsdown:


Hype? Everyone has been saying that this card would be terrible since the day the main event was announced.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

It was boring, just as I expected it to be.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

So you expected Spencer Fisher to be boring? And Karo to be boring as well? I highly doubt that.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That shit looked solid on paper. Don't front, you expected it to be dope.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

After the first takedown of Edgar/Fisher I couldn't see how the fight could change. Which disapointed me. 

Rogan never shut up about Karo potentially throwing Chonan, which ultimately led to no judo throws. 

Bisping/Rashad was what I expected. 

Houston came out cautious, Thiago made him look useless on the ground. 

Herman/Doerkson was the fight of the main card. Awesome stuff.


----------



## ed1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks, BrutalKO! Appreciate it.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

I did not expect this card to be that good. I knew it had some potential but it definitely did not _promise_ anything. It had potential but there was a pretty good chance it flopped which lead me and hopefully a lot of the other forum members to decide to avoid it.

Hell I imagine the episode of Wec:Wreckage I caught today was much more entertaining than this card. And a lot cheaper since it was free.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh yeah? What fights were on that Wreckage?

I caught the Condit vs Alessio fight the other day on Wreckage. Man, Condit is freakin' swank and has a ton of potential. Alessio is a solid fighter, and he didn't do anything to Carlos. Pure whompage.

I seriously hope that Lytle somehow comes to the WEC. Condit needs a challenger, since he already beat Larson & Alessio in impressive fashion. Hell, bring in Keita Nakamura & Hironaka, too.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> So you expected Spencer Fisher to be boring? And Karo to be boring as well? I highly doubt that.


Well, I did expect the Karo fight to be good, which it wasn't. So you got me there.. touche good sir!


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I should have taken advice from some of the people on this forum and not buy this event..........but I did anyway! What a mistake! Really one of the worst UFC events I've ever seen. It just seemed like I was waiting for something exciting to happen in each and every fight and it just did not happen.
I did watch a replay of the Mat Sera/ Shonie Carter fight on Ultimate Fighter recently. Sera is going to have to improve his game if he wants to play in the UFC welterwieght division! He's so slow!


----------



## bhiller06 (Nov 21, 2007)

this says it all plus they have so good video of fight... MMA Mix-Up.com Your Complete Source for MMA the card stunk!!!


----------

